
Imageflow is open-source software which scales, edits, and optimizes images - chicago_wade
http://www.imageflow.io/
======
chicago_wade
A significant portion of it is written in Rust.
[https://github.com/imazen/imageflow](https://github.com/imazen/imageflow)

